# Windows 8 and Later Store Development > Modern Windows Apps (Metro) >  [RESOLVED] Submit text to a Text="{Binding DATA, Mode=TwoWay}" on navigated to not accepting

## Quizton

Submit text to a Text="{Binding DATA, Mode=TwoWay}" on navigated to not accepting as twoway bound.

Hello all having a bit of a issue here I got a twoway bound control 1 is in addedit page and second in a display page these are all add edit and savable.

Can i force the text to the twoway bound control and properly save it? 

Or maybe send it to the db instantly during onnavigatedto or a if statement in initialize?

I tried to work around by dynamically changing the control to oneway or onetime to retrieve text in box then switchback and validate and save but thats just nuts and figure there has to be a more clever way to achieve this .

I also thought maybe to add updatesourcetrigger explicit but still no go

any ideas would be great here thanks!

----------


## Quizton

such a old thread I forgot about long ago closing down as resolved a long time ago 

I forgot to Force my textbox binding update

----------

